# Everdrive Vs EZ Flash Omega



## godreborn (Aug 28, 2019)

are these really the only two flash carts for the gba?  I was thinking about buying one, but I want to use it on the ds.  I don't know if there are any problems with that.  I'm kinda shocked by the price of the everdrive.  I also read on here that they're redesigning the flash cart for release sometime this year., so should I wait? anyway, which one is the better of the two?  I've read that the ez flash omega can corrupt saves if you don't leave the system on for about five seconds after having exited a game.  is that still a problem?  thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2019)

Don't even waste your time with the ezflash omega 

It not only doesn't save for me on a regular basis but it also erases the whole saves folder. Making it a waste of time to even use, considering you can lose your progress at any time


----------



## godreborn (Aug 28, 2019)

I saw this: https://gbatemp.net/threads/everdrive-gba-x5-redesign-coming-soon.546677/

should I get the everdrive redesign?  over $100 sounds rather expensive compared with a ds flash cart.  and, it can work on the ds, correct?  'cause some of the auctions, or at least the ones I've seen, don't mention ds (specifically the ds lite), just gba, gba micro.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2019)

godreborn said:


> I saw this: https://gbatemp.net/threads/everdrive-gba-x5-redesign-coming-soon.546677/
> 
> should I get the everdrive redesign?  over $100 sounds rather expensive compared with a ds flash cart.  and, it can work on the ds, correct?  'cause some of the auctions, or at least the ones I've seen, don't mention ds (specifically the ds lite), just gba, gba micro.


I've never used the everdrive honestly so I can't speak for it 

But I've used the ezflash for a few months now so I can easily tell you it's a waste of money


----------



## godreborn (Aug 28, 2019)

I had originally bought an ez flash omega back in June, but it never arrived, so I got my money back a day or two ago.  it sounds like a good thing that that happened.


----------



## steelseth (Aug 28, 2019)

Ive never had any problems with corrupt saves on the Omega. 
I dont know if the corruption is related to the type of sd card used or the way you format it or forgetting to wait for a couple of seconds or its just bad luck, if it happended to me I would through it out the window so I understand the sentiment, but it hasnt happened in over a year of use.

My two objections with the everdrive was the size and the price. 
The new design fixes the size issue.
If the EZ didnt exist or didnt work for me then the $100 or even $200 for the everdrive would be more than justified, but with things as they are I cant bring myself the pay 3 times as much for the everdrive to do the same thing.

Another issue is that Krikzz stopped selling them on his online store, depending on where you are locate it could cost significantly more to get it from one of his resellers.


----------



## eldontyrell (Jun 6, 2020)

I don't have an ezflash but i'm very happy with the everdrive gba x7.
It's a top quality product with good support. And the added bonus of being able to play sms/gg/nes/gb/gbc games without
doing any special manipulation is a big plus for me.
I have several ez products and didn't have any issues with them. Compatibility is excellent and that's what matters the most.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 24, 2020)

eldontyrell said:


> I don't have an ezflash but i'm very happy with the everdrive gba x7.
> It's a top quality product with good support. And the added bonus of being able to play sms/gg/nes/gb/gbc games without
> doing any special manipulation is a big plus for me.
> I have several ez products and didn't have any issues with them. Compatibility is excellent and that's what matters the most.



"everdrive gba x7" is a non existent product


----------



## Iamapirate (Jun 24, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> "everdrive gba x7" is a non existent product


I think he means X5, although Kirkzz has confirmed he is working on a GBA X7.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Iamapirate said:


> I think he means X5, although Kirkzz has confirmed he is working on a GBA X7.


No he has on confirmed in doing any x7 for gba


----------



## Iamapirate (Jun 24, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> No he has on confirmed in doing any x7 for gba


He's tweeted about it directly:
X5 has larger size not due rtc, it because for standard size required design with components mounting on both sides of pcb, and this is kinda problematic. X7 will have standard size— krikzz (@krikzz) August 6, 2019


----------



## RAHelllord (Jun 24, 2020)

The EZ-Flash Omega requires about 5 seconds after any save is made before shutting down the console. This means wait 5 seconds after the save dialog went away in GBA games, and wait 5 seconds after opening the emulator menu for GB, GBC, and NES games. If you wait the 5 seconds your chances of corrupting the SD card are exactly zero. I've used mine without issues since it came out.

As for big differences between the current EverDrive-GBA X5 Mini and the Omega, the X5 Mini has a much lower energy consumption than the Omega. On average you'll be looking at multiple hours better runtime with an X5 over the Omega. However, since the Omega is only half the price it's hard to say if you really want the savings there. On the other hand if you have a heavily modded console with a power hungry IPS in it the X5 is likely the better option as it'll mean you preserve some valuable juice. Other than that the saving on the X5 is instant, so if you don't like counting seconds after saving that might be a good sales argument, too.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Iamapirate said:


> He's tweeted about it directly:
> https://mobile.twitter.com/krikzz/status/1158844449700634624


That's referring to the X5 Mini that's out now


----------



## Iamapirate (Jun 24, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> That's referring to the X5 Mini that's out now


"X7 will have standard size"

He was also asked about it in another tweet and said it's in progress but it won't be releasing in the near future.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Iamapirate said:


> "X7 will have standard size"
> 
> He was also asked about it in another tweet and said it's in progress but it won't be releasing in the near future.


The X5 Mini is standard size


----------



## Razor83 (Jun 24, 2020)

Iamapirate said:


> "X7 will have standard size"
> 
> He was also asked about it in another tweet and said it's in progress but it won't be releasing in the near future.


Actually the X5 Mini was originally going to be the X7, but Krikzz said on twitter that it didn't quite work out as planned as he couldn't add the extra features he wanted for an X7 model, so instead he released it as the X5 Mini. Krikzz has recently said he has no plans to release an X7 in the near future.
Not planned in near future. There is not too much room for improvements anyway— krikzz (@krikzz) June 7, 2020


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Razor83 said:


> Actually the X5 Mini was originally going to be the X7, but Krikzz said on twitter that it didn't quite work out as planned as he couldn't add the extra features he wanted for an X7 model, so instead he released it as the X5 Mini. Krikzz has also said he has no plans to release an X7 for the forseeable future.


Ikr


----------



## Iamapirate (Jun 24, 2020)

Razor83 said:


> Actually the X5 Mini was originally going to be the X7, but Krikzz said on twitter that it didn't quite work out as planned as he couldn't add the extra features he wanted for an X7 model, so instead he released it as the X5 Mini. Krikzz has also said he has no plans to release an X7 in the near future.
> https://twitter.com/krikzz/status/1269645481371729921


Does not necessarily mean it won't happen.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Smh


----------



## Razor83 (Jun 24, 2020)

Iamapirate said:


> Does not necessarily mean it won't happen.


I'm not saying an X7 will never happen, just that krikzz currently has no plans to make an X7, and there isn't one in development.


----------

